

The one chart about oil's future everyone should see - mactitan
http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-Voices/2012/1219/The-one-chart-about-oil-s-future-everyone-should-see

======
markstahler
This makes me think twice about the F-150 I am about to purchase.

